# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool LG module | NEW EFS clear unlock added for more than 170 LG models!!

## mohamed73

*ChimeraTool update: v 11.74.1231 18/10/2016*  *LG module update*  *Added New LG Procedure:*  *EFS clear unlock (for 176 models)**Enable 'Diag Port' (for 282 models)*  *Improvements:*  Get Info in download mode now checks if the phone is FRP locked. Improved FRP unlock  *Added New LG Models:*  *LG-AS986* - Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore *LG-E420* - Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair* LG-E425J* - Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair *LG-E730* - Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair *LG-F370S* - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, Enable 'Diag Port', IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore *LG-F400K* - Direct Unlock, Enable 'Diag Port' *LG-F480S* - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, Enable 'Diag Port', IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore *LG-F600L*   - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP  lock,  IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup /  Restore *LG-F620K* - Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair *LG-F670S* - Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair *LG-F700K* - EFS Clear Unlock, Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP lock, Remove Screen Lock *LG-F700S* - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, Remove Screen Lock *LG-G2* - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, Enable 'Diag Port', IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore *LG-GT540* - Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair *LG-H840*   - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP  lock,  IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup /  Restore *LG-H860* - EFS Clear Unlock, Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP lock, Remove Screen Lock *LG-H960AR* - Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore *LG-H960TR* - Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore *LG-H961N* - Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore *LG-K130F* - Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock *LG-K350H* - Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock *LG-K420PR* - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, Enable 'Diag Port', IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore *LG-K430TV* - Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock *LG-K500TR*   - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP  lock,  IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup /  Restore *LG-K500Z* - Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore *LG-K520DY* - EFS Clear Unlock, Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore *LG-K520K* -   Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP lock,   IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore *LG-K520TR* - Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore *LG-K550* - EFS Clear Unlock, Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore *LG-L-01D* - Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair *LG-L-02E* - Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair *LG-L-06D* - Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair *LG-LS992* - EFS Clear Unlock, Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP lock, IMEI Repair, Remove Screen Lock *LG-P503* - Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair *LG-P505R* - Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair *LG-P698* - Direct Unlock, IMEI Repair *LG-P870F* - Direct Unlock *LG-RS988* - Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP lock, Remove Screen Lock *LG-V32*   - Direct Unlock, EFS Clear Unlock, Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP  lock,  IMEI Repair, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup /  Restore *LG-V521* - EFS Clear Unlock, Enable 'Diag Port', Remove FRP lock, MAC Repair, Remove Screen Lock, Network Backup / Restore *LG-W55N* - Direct Unlock    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *EFS Clear Unlock* 
Unlock sim lock on the phone, by reading phone calibration from the EFS,  then deleting the EFS and the golden backups. On next restart, the  phone initializes the EFS to defaults. This usually immediately fixes  the network, but we write back the original calibration to ensure the  best functioning of the modem - if it was working at the time the  function started that is.
A whole EFS backup is also made during the process, and saved. If you  don't like the result, you can restore the original state of the modem  of the phone (including calibration, IMEI number AND network locks.)  with it any time with our 'EFS Backup / Restore' function.  *Enable 'Diag Port'* 
Tries to enable 'diag port' or 'Phone Check Test' on the phone. LG  phones have many different way of enable diag port, so this procedure  may not work on some phones, but if it does work, it will save you the  time to enter the dial code and look for the option.
Even if the procedure fails on your phone, we log each attempt, and will  look into finding more solutions in the future to support most phones.

----------

